# Central GA Christmas Gathering



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2006)

The Pot Stirrers Association would like to take this opportunity to invite everyone to its First Annual Christmas Gathering. This event will be held at the following location:

Logan's Roadhouse
3933 Arkwright Rd
Macon, GA 31210

This location is right off of I-75, just north of Macon.

The event will take place on Saturday, December 16, 2006 and will begin at 5:00 p.m. It is open to any Woody's members who wouldn't mind being seen with a group such as the PSA. 

If you are planning to attend, please let us know here and we will keep track and let Logan's know how many of us are coming so we can get seated together. I will adjust this post to keep track of the names of attendees.

List of Attendees
Fulldraw and GAGirl
Muddyfoots and Barefoots
Sugar Hill Scouter
Bigabow
David Mills and Mrs. Mills
Hogguide
CK'n

List of Maybes
Kenny, Jr
Bocephus
David Mills' son


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 30, 2006)

Gagirl and myself will attend......


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 30, 2006)

Count me in. 
Looking forward to meeting my fellow pot stirrers, et al...


----------



## JR (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmmm....


----------



## Hogguide (Dec 1, 2006)

I will try and make it. I will be just coming back from Kentucky but should be back in time.
Hogguide


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 1, 2006)

How come me and Barefoots ain't on here?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> How come me and Barefoots ain't on here?



You are.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2006)

Why have the "brave and decent" among us not stepped up to join us for this event?

And elfiii, too?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Whay have the "brave and decent" among us not stepped up to join us for this event?
> 
> And elfiii, too?


 
I have issues with committment - just ask my ex-girlfriend of 10 years.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 1, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I have issues with committment - just ask my ex-girlfriend of 10 years.



Those who do not attend will lose their ladel privledges for no less than 6 months........


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Those who do not attend will lose their ladel privledges for no less than 6 months........


 
Put me down as a definite maybe.  Need to consult with MS Doe (thats not Mrs Doe) and she will be back in town late tonight.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 1, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Put me down as a definite maybe.  Need to consult with MS Doe (thats not Mrs Doe) and she will be back in town late tonight.



you mean Boss Doe?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> you mean Boss Doe?


 
Remember - doenightmare is a brave and decent man. I rule the thicket in this relationship. yea - need to check with her first.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 1, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Remeber - doenightmare is a brave and decent man. I rule the thicket in this relationship. yea - need to check with her first.



Let us know if She says you can go........Or maybe it would be better if one of us call and ask.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Let us know if She says you can go........Or maybe it would be better if one of us call and ask.


 
I just want her to drive.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Let us know if She says you can go........Or maybe it would be better if one of us call and ask.



I think one of us should call anyway.

Can you say POPKNOTS???

Good Gracious. We've hijacked our own thread!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I think one of us should call anyway.
> 
> Can you say POPKNOTS???
> 
> Good Gracious. We've hijacked our own thread!


 
We're good at that!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2006)

Gonna' be a definite maybe for me as well. elfiii Jr. finishes finals that Friday and wants to go to the woods.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

The list of Maybes outnumbers the list of "Fo shizzles."


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

Spotlite said he will not be able to make it........


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Spotlite said he will not be able to make it........



Can't get outta jail, huh?


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 5, 2006)

After the "Pot Stirrers Association" goes broke, maybe y'all could shoot for "The Derailers" or something along that line.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me in unless I have work conflict, but would love to attend


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

Delton said:


> After the "Pot Stirrers Association" goes broke, maybe y'all could shoot for "The Derailers" or something along that line.



We may or may not have a division within the PSA known by that very name.  We can neither confirm nor deny their existence and do not discuss or speculate about their legitimacy in public.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

243Savage said:


> We may or may not have a division within the PSA known by that very name.  We can neither confirm nor deny their existence and do not discuss or speculate about their legitimacy in public.



That is some very highly classified information that is being exchanged here.  

We must protect the identities of all Derailers so as not to endanger their status.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 5, 2006)

PSA bylaws prohibit any discussion of PSA business, secret handshakes, initiation rituals, or recruiting methods in a public forum. Just a reminder.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 5, 2006)

put me down for maybe,maybe l'll come from camp or maybe l wont l just dont know?


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> PSA bylaws prohibit any discussion of PSA business, secret handshakes, initiation rituals, or recruiting methods in a public forum. Just a reminder.



We can't use PM's either because  _"someone"_ will give away all of our secrets.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> put me down for maybe,maybe l'll come from camp or maybe l wont l just dont know?



That's a YES.  Dutch....mark Bigabow down.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 5, 2006)

Well what is the secret handshake, knock, wink, color of light, etc.. that would let a derailer, if he actually IS a derailer, know if he's in the presence of another derailer, or would it just be that obvious?

Have I lost y'all?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

You can't lose us in such a discussion. 

What were we talking about again?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> PSA bylaws prohibit any discussion of PSA business, secret handshakes, initiation rituals, or recruiting methods in a public forum. Just a reminder.



PSA bylaws also prohibit the open discussion of PSA bylaws........ 

Geez......get with the program


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

Delton said:


> Well what is the secret handshake, knock, wink, color of light, etc.. that would let a derailer, if he actually IS a derailer, know if he's in the presence of another derailer, or would it just be that obvious?
> 
> Have I lost y'all?






Who told you about the wink????!!!!!


Seems we have a spy!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Who told you about the wink????!!!!!
> 
> 
> Seems we have a spy!!!!!




You just did! He was just guessing and you've gone and tipped him off! The spy is you!

Anybody else up for a coup?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You just did! He was just guessing and you've gone and tipped him off! The spy is you!
> 
> Anybody else up for a coup?




Have you not read the handbook?   WE HAVE NO WINK!!!!!
I was covering our tracks......

just dont tell him about the dance move.....


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You just did! He was just guessing and you've gone and tipped him off! The spy is you!
> 
> Anybody else up for a coup?


The boy is so bright his momma calls him "Sonny"... 

Ok, now that we've established there's a wink involved.......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

Delton said:


> The boy is so bright his momma calls him "Sonny"...
> 
> Ok, now that we've established there's a wink involved.......






ooooh......ooooh....I was just personally attacked by a moderator.  I dont know who to PM and complain to about it. 

and he keeps winking at me........


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> ooooh......ooooh....I was just personally attacked by a moderator.  I dont know who to PM and complain to about it.
> 
> and he keeps winking at me........


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> ooooh......ooooh....I was just personally attacked by a moderator.  I dont know who to PM and complain to about it.
> 
> and he keeps winking at me........



The only "winking" I've seen goin' on lately is in the Britney pics...
(note : This post will probably get pulled)....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> The only "winking" I've seen goin' on lately is in the Britney pics...
> (note : This post will probably get pulled)....



      Thread Killer


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thread Killer



Must run in the family....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

Boy oh boy, did this thread ever get off track!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Boy oh boy, did this thread ever get off track!



That didn't take long did it?.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> That didn't take long did it?.



It usually doesn't.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 7, 2006)

Startinng to look like we ain't gonna need a very big table.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Startinng to look like we ain't gonna need a very big table.



Are we out casts in society?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 7, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Are we out casts in society?


 
That's too easy - I'll leave it alone.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> That's too easy - I'll leave it alone.



I was speaking for the rest of us......we already had the concensus about you....


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 7, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I was speaking for the rest of us......we already had the concensus about you....


 
The concensus is "doenightmare is a brave and decent man". Look it up.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 7, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> The concensus is "doenightmare is a brave and decent man". Look it up.




You left out the "not a kook" part.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 8, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> The concensus is "doenightmare is a brave and decent man". Look it up.



thats not the way i heard it put........


----------



## CK'n (Dec 9, 2006)

*where is it hiding?*

After reading through some of the winking, pot stirring and other corn feed derivitives, I give up. Could some one re post when, where,etc the gathering is suppose to be?


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## dutchman (Dec 10, 2006)

CK'n said:


> After reading through some of the winking, pot stirring and other corn feed derivitives, I give up. Could some one re post when, where,etc the gathering is suppose to be?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



   

Chris, take a look at the first post in this thread. You'll find the information you're looking for there. Come and join us.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 10, 2006)

I am gonna have to scratch. I've had something come up that demands my attention elsewhere.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I am gonna have to scratch. I've had something come up that demands my attention elsewhere.



That's one way of saying his wife wouldn't let him go...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 11, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> That's one way of saying his wife wouldn't let him go...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2006)

So is there enough people going to make it worth while?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> So is there enough people going to make it worth while?



  

Looks like it's fallin apart to me... 

I didn't want no 'ol tuff cow, no way...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Looks like it's fallin apart to me...
> 
> I didn't want no 'ol tuff cow, no way...




If you cant count on a PSA'er who can you count on?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> If you cant count on a PSA'er who can you count on?



It's truly a sad day in the world of stir'n....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> It's truly a sad day in the world of stir'n....



I vote for a spring get together then.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I vote for a spring get together then.....



Reckon Dutch can get permission from HER with this much lead time?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Reckon Dutch can get permission from HER with this much lead time?



 There's still 7 of us that are in. There are just as many "maybes" so, let's not pull the plug just yet. 
Why not set Thursday as the cut-off date and we'll make a decision then ? 
I'll PM the "maybes" and then we can edit the list of folks, and go from there. Agreed Mr. President ??


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> There's still 7 of us that are in. There are just as many "maybes" so, let's not pull the plug just yet.
> Why not set Thursday as the cut-off date and we'll make a decision then ?
> I'll PM the "maybes" and then we can edit the list of folks, and go from there. Agreed Mr. President ??



Sounds like a plan to me.......Let us know what you find out...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

I've gotten two more confirmations today. I got Dutchman to post them on the first post in this thread. Bigabow and Vermont are in. I'm waiting to hear from two more members.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

We're up to 9 attendees. I haven't heard from Doe or Hogguide. Bo will confirm tomorrow.Kenny's doubtful due to domestic responsibilities (his wife is making him babysit while she goes shopping)..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 12, 2006)

count me in Gene


----------



## dutchman (Dec 12, 2006)

Got you on the list David.


----------



## Hogguide (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> We're up to 9 attendees. I haven't heard from Doe or Hogguide. Bo will confirm tomorrow.Kenny's doubtful due to domestic responsibilities (his wife is making him babysit while she goes shopping)..



I just returned from Kentucky. I have some Hog hunters on Saturday and will have to leave around 6:00 PM to get the out of the woiods but I will be there from a little before 5 until about 6:00 PM.
Hogguide


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

Good...Hogguide's in. Doe cannot make it. But we picked up David Mills.
Looks like "all systems go" Mr. President, et al...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Allright......everything is still a go then....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 13, 2006)

My wife said she'll come with me and my son might.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

David Mills said:


> My wife said she'll come with me and my son might.



I hope they don't mind us carrying on like a bunch of young 'uns...
We're known for our antics, yip yap, and cornpiles...


----------



## CK'n (Dec 13, 2006)

*add*

me to the list.

Look forward to meeting you folks!

See ya,
Chris


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I hope they don't mind us carrying on like a bunch of young 'uns...
> We're known for our antics, yip yap, and cornpiles...



Who's gonna carry on like a bunch of young uns? I thought this was a serious meeting


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I hope they don't mind us carrying on like a bunch of young 'uns...
> We're known for our antics, yip yap, and cornpiles...


 

Not the word I would have chosen...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Not the word I would have chosen...



Well, you're not coming. Your girlfriend won't let you. If you were, I could have said "kooks" instead...


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Well, you're not coming. Your girlfriend won't let you. If you were, I could have said "kooks" instead...


 
Well.......Dutch's won't either. And try to expalin the PSA to someone who ain't got a clue what Woody's is. "See honey - it's called The Pot Stirring Assciation. We basically spend all day trying to insult each other while being funny. Who's in this group Doe? she asks. Uh - Muddyfoots, Fulldraw, StriperAddict......" You get the idea. She looked at me like she'd been gutshot.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Well.......Dutch's won't either. And try to expalin the PSA to someone who ain't got a clue what Woody's is. "See honey - it's called The Pot Stirring Assciation. We basically spend all day trying to insult each other while being funny. Who's in this group Doe? she asks. Uh - Muddyfoots, Fulldraw, StriperAddict......" You get the idea. She looked at me like she'd been gutshot.


 
Oh - and then she called me a kook. Beat ya to it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Oh - and then she called me a kook. Beat ya to it.



Some women just dont understand........


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Some women just dont understand........


 
And the funny thing about it - she's a pot stirrer. Not on here - but in real life.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> And the funny thing about it - she's a pot stirrer. Not on here - but in real life.



classic example of double standards.....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Is she a kook, too?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Is she a kook, too?



I was about to say something like "it takes one to know one."


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Is she a kook, too?


 
No comment. She is brave and decent however.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Well.......Dutch's won't either. And try to expalin the PSA to someone who ain't got a clue what Woody's is. "See honey - it's called The Pot Stirring Assciation. We basically spend all day trying to insult each other while being funny. Who's in this group Doe? she asks. Uh - Muddyfoots, Fulldraw, StriperAddict......" You get the idea. She looked at me like she'd been gutshot.



Dutch ain't got a girlfriend. His wife won't let him have one...


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

fellas are we still waitin til thursday to decide on this?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> fellas are we still waitin til thursday to decide on this?



last i heard its still a go.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

We've got around 13 folks saying they're coming according to the # 1 Post. More may show up like today in Gwinnett. We were expecting around 16 and 19 showed up. 
I'll call Logan's tomorrow and see if I can reserve a table for 14 or so. Sound good ??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 14, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> We've got around 13 folks saying they're coming according to the # 1 Post. More may show up like today in Gwinnett. We were expecting around 16 and 19 showed up.
> I'll call Logan's tomorrow and see if I can reserve a table for 14 or so. Sound good ??



10-4


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll post a confirmation after I call Logan's. 
Looking forward to it....


----------



## lake hartwell (Dec 14, 2006)

If it is possible get a room or at least a table away from the masses. The BPS gathering was great but you could only talk to people on either side for the noise. (Granted we were causing most of the noise), but it would be nice to know who you were meeting??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 14, 2006)

We have reservations for 5:30pm for a table of 14. I will check the first post on this thread and add to that number if necessary. 
The reservation is in my name (Britt), but I also told them it is for "Woody's." So, if you get there before me, just tell them it's for the group from Woody's. 
See you there !!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 14, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> We have reservations for 5:30pm for a table of 14. I will check the first post on this thread and add to that number if necessary.
> The reservation is in my name (Britt), but I also told them it is for "Woody's." So, if you get there before me, just tell them it's for the group from Woody's.
> See you there !!!



Thanks SHS...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 15, 2006)

Hopefully, everybody's still in !!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hopefully, everybody's still in !!



Im still in.........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 15, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Im still in.........



ditto


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 15, 2006)

I hate to do it but I'm gonna have to back off of this one.  My boy is still sick with this stomach virus and cold...unless y'all want to be sick over Christmas.  He's really not doing too hot and I don't want to take him out.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 15, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I hate to do it but I'm gonna have to back off of this one.  My boy is still sick with this stomach virus and cold...unless y'all want to be sick over Christmas.  He's really not doing too hot and I don't want to take him out.



I know your pain.....We got one coming down with something. Hopefully we will still make it but will know for sure tomorrow.....


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 15, 2006)

*I'd love to come*

It would be nice to meet some of you,and sit at the other end of the table from the rest of you..Too bad my wifes co. has it's annual Christmas party Sat.night.......

I hate it I'll have to miss it....


----------



## Hogguide (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be there but I thought it was at 5:00 PM? I have hog hunters. I guess I will give them a spotlight and tell them to stay put until I come back for them (after the dinner). I hope they are not scared of the dark.
Hogguide


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 16, 2006)

Hogguide is right. The original start time as posted in post #1 says 5:00. My bad. I will call Logan's today and change our reservations to 5:00. I'll also PM everyone that's signed up.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gagirl has been up all night sick......dont look promising for us......


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 16, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Gagirl has been up all night sick......dont look promising for us......


 
Hope she's feeling better FD. Ya'lls absence would be greatly missed I'm sure.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 16, 2006)

Headin' that way, boys....


----------



## Darcy (Dec 16, 2006)

how'd yall's dinner go??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics from our dinner tonight. We had a great time. It was nice meeting everyone. Let's do it again !!!
From left to right : Barefoots, MUDDYFOOTS, Sugar Hill Scouter, Hogguide, Bigabow







David Mills (on right) and family


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 16, 2006)

Follow up : We gathered some interesting information at our dinner tonight. We learned Hogguide is very proficient in the distribution of corn...  (to the tune of around 1000 lbs. per week). That would even put Fulldraw74 to shame. Also, be on the lookout for a new sig line for Bigabow compliments of Hogguide. 
Honestly, we had a great time and a great meal. It was good to meet such a nice group of folks. Hogguide provided us with some very interesting (and true) hog hunting stories. Bigabow didn't eat much. He had already filled up on deer meat (from a deer he actually killed).


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Here's a couple of pics from our dinner tonight. We had a great time. It was nice meeting everyone. Let's do it again !!!
> From left to right : Barefoots, MUDDYFOOTS, Sugar Hill Scouter, Hogguide, Bigabow
> 
> 
> ...



Only one person worth being in the first picture.....You GUYS got any idea which one it is.  The rest of you are some ugly son of a guns  

Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 17, 2006)

I hate I missed it! I couldn't have added much to the festivities and certainly couldn't have helped "pretty up" the pictures any at all, but I would have loved seeing all y'all. My loss.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Only one person worth being in the first picture.....You GUYS got any idea which one it is.  The rest of you are some ugly son of a guns
> 
> Glad you all had a good time.



Hey Fatboy84 !!! Ain't that like the pot callin' the kettle black ??


----------



## dutchman (Dec 17, 2006)

I would like to question Muddy on his choice of head covering...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

He knew you would. Don't let it fool you. He's a fine fella...


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 17, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey Fatboy84 !!! Ain't that like the pot callin' the kettle black ??



Nope.....I only get in pics with ugly people.....Makes me look better.   








Disclaimer.....Except for my lovely wife and daughters....I will take pictures with them and they can make me look ugly as I am and I don't mind at all.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Nope.....I only get in pics with ugly people.....Makes me look better.



Don't you mean fat, ugly people ???


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry I missed it. Sounds like some serious stirrin' was accomplished.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 17, 2006)

pleasure meetin you fellas and gals,lets do that again!
"if you feed them they will come"-
                                                            hogguide


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 17, 2006)

I hate i missed it......blame gagirl and the kids, they were sick 

Looks like everyone had a good time......

Just one question...did muddy let yall sample some of the squeezins?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I hate i missed it......blame gagirl and the kids, they were sick
> 
> Looks like everyone had a good time......
> 
> Just one question...did muddy let yall sample some of the squeezins?


 
I was thinking about ya'll - sorry I missed it but hopefully we will get together again soon. Hope everyone had fun and did a little stirring.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Just one question...did muddy let yall sample some of the squeezins?




FD, Actually, no. He left them at home, intentionally, I'm sure....I seem to recall him saying something about not wanting all of us around his house all the time.  

Did you notice Bigabow's quote?? That was compliments of Hogguide. It's a classic.....


----------

